# what can i do to ease my dogs pain?



## goldxlt (Mar 17, 2011)

hello, yesterday afternoon my dog(4 yo puggle) cried out in pain, out of no where so we brought him to the vet. the vet feels it may be a slipped disk. she gave a us a few options but didn't think it was serious, yes he will be in pain but he can move around so we thought we would try accupuncture, why not, we had one session last night and another is scheduled next week and he will get one once a week. problem is not he has pain, he barely eats, drinks, i am having a hard time making him comfortable. i went to the vet but the doctor we saw yesterday wont be in until monday and no one else seemed willing to help. i had been microwaving some damp dish towels and placing them on his back, im just wondering what else i could try?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Why on earth didn't your vet give you some medication for pain?


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Pain medication is definitely warranted here. If my dog was uncomfortable to the point where he wasn't eating or drinking, he would go to the e-vet for an injection of pain meds and some to take home. I have absolutely no tolerance for pain in my dogs or kids.


----------



## goldxlt (Mar 17, 2011)

i met wife at the vet after work, at the vet, tony (my dog) looked ok, he was quiet which is weird but thats all, she said that it didnt appear to be serious, just try to make him comfortable and dont let him jump off the bed or other furniture. right after the appt. he seemed better actually so we were happy. today he doesnt seem to good, and that particular doctor was not in. i went there to ask about pain meds, mainly if i could give small doses of tylenol or advil. the receptionist was nice and went in the back to ask the other doctors what i can do. she came back out with a list of three options, didnt know what any of them meant and didnt have any other answers for me. i felt very uncomfortable at this point picking an option with out knowing what it was going to do. i just want to get him through the night and im going to have my wife take him tomorrow to actually see one of the other doctors and see what we should do next. right now he is doing good by my side, sleeping on my couch


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well don't give him tylenol or advil, but they should have sent you home with something IMO.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Advil and Tylenol are toxic to dogs. The only over the counter medication that is safe for dogs is aspirin, but only for very short-term relief. If you can call your vet's office if they have an on-call service or even an emergency line just to ask if aspirin would be appropriate to give your dog and how much to give, it may help him temporarily but it really seems like he's going to need some sort of medicinal pain management until his back heals.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The vet could have given Prednisone as anti-inflammatory or Rimadyl for pain.


----------



## goldxlt (Mar 17, 2011)

thank you, i will have my wife speak with the vets office in the morning and bring him somthing home


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

RonE said:


> The vet could have given Prednisone as anti-inflammatory or Rimadyl for pain.


Or Metacam, or Tramadol...


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rocky takes tramadol every day and has for a long time. I'm shocked the vet didnt give you something? BTW, some dogs dont tolerate Rimadyl for extended periods. As for accupuncture, it usually takes a few sessions before it offers full relief.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Since when is a slipped disk not serious? If the dogs behavior is altered, it's DEFINATELY serious. I too would ask for either Rymadyl or Tramadol aswell as a steroid for inflamation. I also think I'd look for a new vet.


----------



## mtsaz (Mar 19, 2011)

I am in shock that the vet did nothing for pain. If you went and were stoic and said "he or she is fine, earlier she was in pain", and the vet didn't examine----a disc problem requires at the minimum an xray, perhaps more. However, it or other conditions of the vertebral column can be tenatively diagnosed by exam. If the dog elicits any pain that is abnormal, until a definative diagnosis is made at the least rimadyl or pred, is warranted, and tramadol 1mg per pound, 2-3 times a day as needed. They come as 50mg tabs, so do the math. If you go to your local pharmacy they are probably cheaper as they are on the 4$ per month supply at most places. 

What can you do? Get on the phone and demand some tramadol (ultram) be phoned in until office hours when you can get rimadyl, and yes, you can give both at the same time.


----------



## cruiser73 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can also try Arnica, a homeopathic remedy for pain. It really works without side effects.Other homeopathic remedies you can try (google first please) are Calc. Fluor. for arthritic pain and Hypericum for back pain. Hope this helps.


----------



## mtsaz (Mar 19, 2011)

Arnica, I didn't even think about that. A people doctor plastic surgeon colleague of mine (he brings his cats to me) insists his facial cosmetic surgery patients obtain it to help with post op swelling and bruising.


----------



## cruiser73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Arnica is most often the first remedy for any injury and it helps to minimize bruising and swelling. Arnica along with Hypericum (helps to prevent infection in a puncture wound and promotes healing), Rescue Remedy and Calendula ointment are must haves in your doggie medicine chest.


----------



## goldxlt (Mar 17, 2011)

a little update, my wife took him back to the vet and they gave him some pain meds, and i am happy to report that he seems near 100%, also a little said that he isnt quiet any more. he is still having some problems up and down the stairs and jumping up into my truck but it is a huge improvement over what he was


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If he has a spinal cord injury, he should NOT be jumping to get any where, lift him up or get him some steps to get up ann down. The impact from jumping into or onto something is bad for his injury.


----------



## Bob&Betler (Mar 29, 2011)

Try Flexerna. The vet prescribed it to me when my Bullmastiff was limping quite badly. 

It is actually a natural anti-inflammatory. It takes quite longer for the effects to set in but the effects are lasting and far outweighs long term NSAID. And may I add, since it's natural, we don't have to worry about side effects.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

How much of an exam did the vet give him? Did s/he do xrays? Spinal problems are nothing to mess with, and the vet should be helping you control pain as a matter of course. Arnica is good for muscle strain or bruising. So is Traumeel (which contains arnica) But if a disc is displaced or ruptured, you are looking at possible paralysis. I think I would be looking for a better vet, and strictly limiting the dog's activity.


----------



## destinyQueen (Mar 31, 2011)

Bob&Betler said:


> Try Flexerna. The vet prescribed it to me when my Bullmastiff was limping quite badly.
> 
> It is actually a natural anti-inflammatory. It takes quite longer for the effects to set in but the effects are lasting and far outweighs long term NSAID. And may I add, since it's natural, we don't have to worry about side effects.


My vet also prescribed FLEXERNA for my Diego before finally having his surgery and it's really very effective in terms of the anti-inflammatory effect.


----------

